# SAA7133/7135 TV Tuner?

## avieth

I've got an ADSTech InstantHDTV pci tuner card. lspci identifies it as a Phillips SAA7133/7135 Multimedia Controller. There's no driver for this in the kernel, so is there any way I can get the card to function?

----------

## mbar

yeah, same here (or am I just blind), my card is Cinergy 1200 DVB-S

----------

## marco007

Multimedia devices -> Video For Linux (M) -> Philips SAA7134 support (M)

I2C support  -> I2C support (M)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134

----------

## avieth

ahh, i2c support must be enabled first  :Embarassed:  thanks

It's even got a driver for ATSC in there  :Smile:  Now if only I could actually pick up those HDTV signals  :Mad: 

EDIT: Ok, I guess my ADS InstantHDTV isn't supported after all  :Sad:  Here's my dmesg output:

```

# modprobe saa7134

# dmesg | grep -i saa

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

saa7133[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 17, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe9000000

saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1421:0380, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 0

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 21 14 80 03 54 20 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: 00 ff 82 0f ff 20 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 02 02 ff 01 04 08 ff 00 fe ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff 18 00 c0 86 00 ff 00 00 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

```

And theres nothing on there about a tuner. I tried the gentoo WIKI guide for saa7134 but no tuners work with cards 58 or 87, the only ADS cards on the list.

Has anybody gotten this card to work? I tested with tvtime and there was never a signal.

```

# lspci

...

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 11)

...

```

----------

## avieth

Okay, so far I've done this

```

# modprobe saa7134 card=90

# modprobe saa7134-dvb

# modprobe saa7134-alsa

```

I can now watch standard def broadcast channels using tvtime. But I don't get any audio. saa7134-alsa created /dev/dsp1 and I now have two mixers. The saa7134's mixer has three faders, line 1, line 2, and video. They are all at max volume. There is no mute option. Yet I still get no sound. How do I route the audio signal to go from the saa7134 device to my nvidia sound card?

----------

## Cintra

 *avieth wrote:*   

> Okay, so far I've done this
> 
> ```
> 
> # modprobe saa7134 card=90
> ...

 you do have the TV card's sound cable installed..?

----------

## Headrush

 *avieth wrote:*   

> Okay, so far I've done this
> 
> ```
> 
> # modprobe saa7134 card=90
> ...

 

Are you sure these modules weren't autoloaded already so when you did these commands the options were ignored since the modules was already loaded?

You can check in dmesg.

----------

## Gusar

The only app that can directly use saa7134-alsa is mplayer. For other apps, you will need to use sox. See the v4l wiki for info on how to set things up. Using sox however, will cause an audio delay or a/v desync.

There's another option, if your tuner has audio-out. In this case, connect the audio-out of the tuner with the audio-in of your sound card with a loop cable. With this option you don't even need saa7134-alsa and you will have sound in tvtime.

----------

## marco007

sorry my bad english   :Embarassed: 

you don`t need saa7134-alsa 

that`s how my kwrold global tv terminator works:

Multimedia devices -> Video For Linux (M) -> Philips SAA7134 support (M)  NO SAA7134-ALSA!!

I2C support -> I2C support (M)

# nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and type saa7134 card=65 tuner=54

you must find your card and tuner'

+check that all cables are connected correctly (y)

----------

## Headrush

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The only app that can directly use saa7134-alsa is mplayer. For other apps, you will need to use sox. See the v4l wiki for info on how to set things up. Using sox however, will cause an audio delay or a/v desync.
> 
> There's another option, if your tuner has audio-out. In this case, connect the audio-out of the tuner with the audio-in of your sound card with a loop cable. With this option you don't even need saa7134-alsa and you will have sound in tvtime.

 

Any app that uses ALSA or allows you to specify the device nodes for sound can use saa7134-alsa. (Even though the wiki only mentions mplayer)

Like mentioned above, using saa7134-alsa isn't required as these cards usually use a loop through cable from the sound out of the TV card into the line in of your sound card. Both methods should work. If you just use the loop through cable method you DON'T have to remove saa7134-alsa from the kernel, it shouldn't affect anything.

----------

## Gusar

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Any app that uses ALSA or allows you to specify the device nodes for sound can use saa7134-alsa.

 

That's true, but do you know any other tv-viewer besides mplayer, that can use saa7134-alsa? I don't know any. Not that I mind, I use mplayer for watching tv, I'm just curious. It would also be a nice addition to the v4l wiki.

----------

## avieth

The sox command from the wiki works well when I was using tvtime, no noticable audio delay. I want to use mythtv for this computer. Does mythtv support saa7134-alsa? If not, should I add the sox audio link command to my local startup commands so that it runs all the time?

This card has no analog audio out, so linking it to my soundcard is out of the question.

----------

## beandog

 *avieth wrote:*   

> The sox command from the wiki works well when I was using tvtime, no noticable audio delay. I want to use mythtv for this computer. Does mythtv support saa7134-alsa? If not, should I add the sox audio link command to my local startup commands so that it runs all the time?

 

Yah, it'll just be another analog v4l card as far as myth is concerned.

And dont worry about the audio.  Just because you cant hear it on watching TV (without sox), it's recording just fine.

----------

